# Choral 'wish list'.



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Don't know if this is the right place, or indeed whether there is a 'right' place on the Forum - but here goes !

I particularly love choral works, usually sacred, not necessarily lengthy, not necessarily as modern as most of those listed below. Have accumulated, on CD & in on-line 'playlists', collections of some 50 composers, above and beyond the ones I suspect everyone here knows. Names and counties as diverse as Ivo Antognini(SUI), Cesar Carrillo(VEN), Gordon Shi-Wen Chin(TAI), Rudolf Escher(NED), Levente Gyongyosi(HUN), Bo Holten(DEN), Alexander Kasalsky(RUS), Stephen Leek(AUS), Jaakko Mantyjarvi(FIN), Ko Matsushita(JPN), Ludovit Rajter(SVK), Marian Sawa(POL), Philip Stopford(GBR). 

I'm sure there must be many dozens/hundreds more worthy of further listening. Do colleagues have composers whom they would champion in this field ? If so I'd love to hear of some !

Many thanks. Clive.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Come on, ladies & gentlemen - 82 views, & not an opinion in sight ! Sure most of you are so much more knowledgeable than I...let's have some unusual suggestions, please !


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The names you mention aren´t that famous - only Rajter, Holten and Escher (and Kastalsky) were known to me, and Holten and Rajter are mainly known as performers .

But some writers of choral music to check out are for instance:

- Delius & Elgar Part Songs, especially this Halsey Singers http://www.amazon.com/Early-One-Morning-Parry-Delius/dp/B0085VA3TO

- Gorecki: many works, including "Szeroka Woda" and "Miserere".

- Rachmaninov: Vespers op.37 etc.

- Schnittke: Choir Concerto, 3 Sacred Hymns, Requiem.

- Grechaninov: Vespers etc.

- Pärt: many - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_works_by_Arvo_Pärt

- Nørgård: many works, in very diverse styles. For instance "Libra".

- Tallis - for instance the short "O Nata Lux" as an introduction.

- Vedel and Bortnyansky: Choir Concertos (Russian, 18-19th Century)

- Lajtha: http://www.imusic.dk/cd/5991813145321/lajtha-2011-magnificat-op-60-cd

- Poulenc: many works, incl. "Hymnes a la Vierge", "Stabat Mater" etc.

- Liszt: "Chor der Engel aus Faust"; "Via Crucis", and others.

- Sibelius: some really beautiful works here: http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=BIS-CD-825

- Nielsen: 3 Motets.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

Tallis - anything, but especially Spem in Alium
Palestrina - any of his masses
Beethoven - Missa Solemnis
Bach - Mass in B Minor, St. Matthew Passion, St. John Passion, Cantatas, Motets, Christmas Oratorio, Easter Oratorio, Ascension Oratorio
Brahms - German Requiem
Haydn - Nelson Mass, The Creation
Handel - Messiah
Mozart - Requiem
Rachmaninov - Vespers


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of choral music, but I've never heard of anyone you mentioned and I certainly don't know what their music sounds like. So, it's hard for me to make suggestions other than just listing a bunch of stuff that I personally like . I agree with the previous suggestions, I've listened to most of them and have few complaints! (although I'm not a big fan of Messiah, probably because it's so overplayed that it loses meaning for me)


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Joen_cph, DrMike & Stargazer - thank you for taking the time to reply. I fear I've failed to make clear what I had in mind !

I do know, of course, of the splendid composers you mention. My aim is to go further, and uncover more of the hundreds/thousands of composers writing, in the past or right now, other lovely works for chorus/ensemble that are only brought to light for the rest of us through performances, and hopefully sometimes those performances make their way to You Tube or some such, and I/we can build a play list from them to increase our own and others' knowledge of the tremendous stuff out there.
That's why you may not have heard of the musicians on my list - if you love choral music, perhaps you'll be pleased to make their acquaintance.


----------

